# مكتبة بلوكات اتوكاد - 3d وايضا 2d......للتحميل الفوري



## عاشق حب رسول الله (4 فبراير 2007)

اليكم احبتي هذه البلوكات بصيغة dwg
....3d وايضا 2d....لغرف المعيشه والمطابخ والاشخاص والحمامات 
اتمني ان تفيدكم في اعمالكم ....


مع دعائي لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح الباهر باذن الله
persons.zip

kitchen.zip​persons-2.zip

living area.zip


bath.zip​


----------



## engramy (5 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (10 فبراير 2007)

لقد تعلمت منك النصرة اخي الحبيب عاشق حب رسول الله ولذلك أحببت ان أضيف مكتبة الفرش التي امتلكها 





BLOCKS.zip​


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (10 فبراير 2007)

MISC-BLOCKS.zip​


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (10 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي فيصل وبارك الله لك ودمت دوما عونا وسندا ...
مجموعة بلوكات اكثر من رائعه ....انصح الجميع باقتنائها 
جزاك الله كل خير اخي الحبيب


----------



## meema (10 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
اللهم انصر الإسلام و المسلمين
اميين


----------



## emoooo_222 (13 فبراير 2007)

اعانكم الله على فعل الخير


----------



## ARCHMAHA (13 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله الف خير
وشكرا على هذه المجموعة من Blocks


----------



## الخطابي (13 فبراير 2007)

*رسالة شكر*

جزاكم الله عنا خـــــــير الجزاءوالثناء
ورزقكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع
وبارك لــــكم في عمـــــــــلكم المعطاء


----------



## urban designer (3 مارس 2007)

*طلب صغنون*

جزاك الله كل خير ياريت لو يكون عندك فرش للشارع اكون ممتن لك ويعطيك العافيه :56:


----------



## الدنيا لحظه (4 مارس 2007)

أخي عاشق حب رسول الله 
لقد وصل لي مؤخرا معرفتي بكتاب neufert بعد ان تم رفعه من الموقع ارجو نزوله مرة اخرى


----------



## karam_arc (7 مارس 2007)

مشكور يا أخي الفاضل على هذه الباقة المميزة من البلوكات


----------



## كول جيرل (28 مارس 2007)

شكرا و ربنا يجازيك كل الخير


----------



## architect_999 (29 مارس 2007)

thanks a lotttttttttt


----------



## المهندسة لولو (29 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## miro1_6 (29 مارس 2007)

مجهودكم لا يوصف يا عاشقين بارك الله فيكما
وجزاكم عنا كل خير

بجد اكثر من راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## haya.arch (29 مارس 2007)

جزاكما الله كل خير وان شاء الله يكتبه الله في ميزان حسناتكما


----------



## D_X (29 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed_aly1142 (30 مارس 2007)

*متشكرين*

:15: :78: :2: :1: :30: :13: ........ الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شكر .......... الف شك


----------



## msjarch (30 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي على المجموعة القيمة.


----------



## م.مرمر (1 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا علي البلوكات الرائعة


----------



## بينين محمد الآمين (1 أبريل 2007)

شكرا و ربنا يجازيك كل الخير


----------



## maxim7313 (1 أبريل 2007)

مشكورين على هذه البلوكات الرائعه


----------



## shfoxshfox (2 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يا اخي الكريم


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 أبريل 2007)

نرجو من الجميع إضافة ما لديهم من مكتبات للأوتوكاد في هذا الموضوع حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## timon (3 أبريل 2007)

merci beaucoup


----------



## بنت فلسطين الحرة (3 أبريل 2007)

مشكور كتييييييير على المشاركة الحلوة وساحاول ان ارسل لكم بلوكات 3d اتوكاد و2d انشاء الله


----------



## mms2006aa (7 أبريل 2007)

انا فعلا مش عارف اشكر حضرتك ازاى
بس الشكر المرة دى ها يكون مختلف شوية
هو انى اطلب من حضرتك بلوكات تانى لأنى فعلا كنت محتاج لها ضرورى
وانت عملت فيا خير كبير
ربنا بس هو اللى ها يجازيك عليه
بارك الله فيك


----------



## mms2006aa (7 أبريل 2007)

متشكرين
وممنونين
ومبسوطين
وعايزين تانى


----------



## mms2006aa (7 أبريل 2007)

بصراحة المنتدى دا جميل جدا
وكل الزملاء هنا فى غاية الجمال
مش عارف اوصفكم ازاى
متشكر قوى لتعاونكم اللى مالوش مثيل
وربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## المهندسين77 (15 أبريل 2007)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

جزاك الله كل خير ومشكووووووووووووووور عاشق الجنة ويجعل الجنة داري ودارك


----------



## مهندس بغداد (15 أبريل 2007)

*شكرا جزيلا........*


----------



## eng _ marwa (15 أبريل 2007)

تسلم ايدك
انا عندي مكتبة فرش ثري دي ماكس لو حد محتاجها قولوا و انا ارفعها لكم


----------



## م . أحمد (15 أبريل 2007)

مشكورين وماقصرتو ا صراحتا ما اقدر اقول للكم الا الى الأمام والى مستقبل زاهد ومشرق انشاء الله


----------



## mms2006aa (16 أبريل 2007)

لو ممكن يا مهندسة مروة ترفعيها لنا يكون لك جزيل الشكر والعرفان
احنا محتاجينها فعلا
لأن لو حضرتك واخدة بالك ان اللى بينقص معظم الناس هى المكتبات
وبارك الله فيكى


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (16 أبريل 2007)

*ملفات فرش ثلاثية البعد For 3DsMax*

إليكم في الملف المرفق صورة PDF لنماذج الفرش في الملفات التالية


الملف الأول:
http://z32.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=5725 


الملف الثاني:
http://z32.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=5729 

الملف الثالث:
http://z32.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=5736 


الملف الرابع:
http://z32.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=5738 


الملف الخامس:
http://z32.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=5747 


الملف السادس:
http://z32.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=5749


الملف السابع:
http://z32.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=5753


----------



## eng _ marwa (16 أبريل 2007)

خلاص انا هارفعها بس ححطها في موضوع جديد عشان تعم الفائدة أكتر


----------



## fathydraz (16 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر اخي العزيز على هذه المكتبة القيمة.


----------



## محمد شربو (16 أبريل 2007)

جزام الله خيرايا رجال


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (16 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك وأثابك بالخير


----------



## معماري 13 (17 أبريل 2007)

بجد بجد الف الف شكررررررر


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (17 أبريل 2007)

أختي المهندسة مروة إذا أردت أن تعم الفائدة أكثر يجب دمج المواضيع ذات الصلة في موضوع واحد حتى يسهل على الباحث أن يجد ما يريد بحيث يكون لدينا موضوع مثبت عن الفرش ثنائي البعد وثلاثي البعد وليس المقصد إكثار عدد المواضيع وأن يضع كل منا مكتبة الفرش التي يستخدمها في موضوع منفصل وإلا حصلنا على 2000 موضوع في نفس الإطار ولتعذر الوصول للمطلوب وما أجمل أن نتعلم كيف نتوحد بدل أن نتفرق ففي الإتحاد قوة وفي التفرقة ضعف وهذا للاسف وضع دولنا فدعينا نتحد نحن المهندسون ونشارك بما لدينا من كنوز دفينة لخدمة المسلمين في كل مكان.

وأنا ما زال لدي الكثير من عناصر الفرش سأحاول أن أضيفها في هذا الموضوع والأجر على الله.....
مع خالص التمنيات للجميع بتحقيق الفائدة وتحية خاصة للأخ عاشق حب رسول الله صاحب هذا الموضوع القيم والفكرة الرائعة ......وننتظر منه المزيد والمزيد والمزيد
 تحية يا عاشق لقد طولت الغياب .......​


----------



## م.نهيل (17 أبريل 2007)

يعطيكو الف الف عافية وجزاكم الله كل الخير............مشكووووووووورين لاني استفدت كتير


----------



## عاشق المعمار (17 أبريل 2007)

مشكورين اخواني على المجهود الطيب

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم

تقبلوا تحياتي ,,,,


----------



## yooogi (21 أبريل 2007)

شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (21 أبريل 2007)

اليكم هذه المجموعة من البلوكات اضافة منى الى مساهماتكم وشكرا


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (21 أبريل 2007)

وهذه المجموعة ايضا


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (21 أبريل 2007)

ومجموعة اخرى من الbathroom


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (21 أبريل 2007)

اسف لم تظهر المجموعة الثانية فى الرسالة السابقة ها هى


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (21 أبريل 2007)

ارجو مساعدتكم ايها الاخوة لدى العديد من البلوكات والرسومات التنفيذية المفيدة لموضوع المكتبة ولكن بمساحات كبيرة لا استطيع ان اضيفها الى مشاركاتى ماذا افعل


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (21 أبريل 2007)

بقية بلوكات الابواب اسف لكثرة رسائلى ولكن هذا بسبب المساحة


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (21 أبريل 2007)

مجموعة اخرى وارجو التوفيق


----------



## هايا33 (21 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا
يا ريت حد يوضح لي بعد ما احمل البلوكات كيف اضيفها للمكتبة اللي عندي


----------



## سالم خطاب (21 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ريمى (28 أبريل 2007)

الف الف شكر


----------



## محمد شربو (28 أبريل 2007)

نتمني لك دوام التقدم والمعرفه واسال الله ان يهبك الجنه وينفعك بصحبه الابرار يا اخ خالد كمل افتدنا


----------



## أيمن الجوادى (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررا جزيلا ... مجهود رائع .... بارك الله فيك


----------



## م . أحمد (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا شكرا شكرا لكم جميعا ولجهودكم الجبارة


----------



## لندا محمد (29 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير...


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (29 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله ماشاء الله اعزكم الله اخوانى


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (29 أبريل 2007)

فعلا شىء اكثر من رائع


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (29 أبريل 2007)

شىء كان المفروض انجازه من زمن


----------



## تامديت (29 أبريل 2007)

الله يبارك فيك ويرحم والديك 
ارجو من اخى العزيز ان كان بلوك لشبكات المياه والكهرباء (المنزلية والمكتبيه)


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (29 أبريل 2007)

أخي الحبيب خالد بن الوليد وباقي الأخوة أي شخص يريد إضافة أي ملف لغاية حجم 500 ميغابايت يستطيع رفعه على هذا الموقع المجاني ويضع الرابط لنا هنا مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع وهاكم عنوان الموقع:
http://www.zupload.com/


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (1 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخى عاشق الجنة على هذه المساعدة الرائعة واليكم ها اللينك لبعض البلوكات والتفاصيل للاتوكاد
http://z08.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=56789


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (1 مايو 2007)

تفاصيل كاونترات على هذا الرابط
http://z32.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=28053


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (1 مايو 2007)

مجموعة رائعة من بلوكات الابواب
http://z01.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=4243


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (1 مايو 2007)

ومجموعة اخرى من زخارف الارضيات 
http://z01.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=4247


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (1 مايو 2007)

ومجموعة متنوعة من البلوكات
http://z04.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=24367


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (1 مايو 2007)

مجموعة بلوكات متنوعة رائعة ......... و الحق نسختك قبل نفاذ الكمية
http://z32.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=28084


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (1 مايو 2007)

وللحديث بقية ما دام فى العمر بقية وانتظروا المزيد 
ان شاء الله


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 مايو 2007)

سلمت يمينك يا خالد وجزاك الله الجنة


----------



## القدس في العيون (2 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم يجب تفعيل دور العمارة العربية


----------



## مهم (2 مايو 2007)

شكرا على هذى البلكات المفيدة وجزالك الله الف خير .


----------



## م / علي صالح شلال (3 مايو 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (3 مايو 2007)

اشكركم على كلماتكم الرقيقة وشكر خاص للاخ عاشق الجنة على مساعدته الدائمة لاعضاء المنتدى
واليكم اهدى هذه المجموعة الجديدة من البلوكات المتنوعة ارجو ان تعجبكم
http://z18.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=58918


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (3 مايو 2007)

وهذه هى الخاتمة الحالية وارجو ان اعود معكم فى هذا الموضوع بالجديد باذن الله
http://z13.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=65234


----------



## عصام قاسم (4 مايو 2007)

بجد الف شكر اخى الفاضل وفى انتظار الجديد 
:1:​


----------



## New_Arch (12 مايو 2007)

شكرا على الافادة


----------



## احمد سويلم (12 مايو 2007)

مشكور جدا على الابداعات ونرجو المزيد
الفففففففف شككككككككككككككككككككككككككر


----------



## Ahmad R (14 مايو 2007)

شكرا لكم

لتحميل واضافة مكتبات للاوتوكاد ارجو زيارة هالرابط
http://www.4shared.com/dir/2696249/6b944cd4/autocad_library.html


----------



## tamersab (14 مايو 2007)

مجهود رائع جداً و مشاركة مثمرة للغاية


----------



## المهندسة هدهد (14 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رندا. (15 مايو 2007)

يسلمو اخي على مجهودك الرائع في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله خصوصا كنت محتاجة هيك بلوكات بالتصميم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو الدراويش (15 مايو 2007)

مجموعة ممتازة بارك الله فيك


----------



## تامديت (16 مايو 2007)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## كنج توت (17 مايو 2007)

الله يعزكم واحد واحد دنيا واخرة يارب والله دعوة من القلب ياشباب.

تحياتى القلبية.


----------



## MOSTAFAMAHMOUD (18 مايو 2007)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أبونصرالدين (19 مايو 2007)

*مشكوررررررررررررر أخي*

مشكووووووووووووووور اخي الله يحيك علي هدا المجهوووووووووووود
وللأماااااااااام


----------



## rarra (19 مايو 2007)

شكرا خالص علي المجهود ده بس مش راضيه تفتح


----------



## محمد شربو (19 مايو 2007)

الف الف شكر يا جماعه والله انتو افضل منتدي عرفته في حياتي .......ابدااا


----------



## ياسر ادريس (26 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الدنيا لحظه (26 مايو 2007)

اشكركم جميعا اخواتي وفي انتظار المزيد 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## احمد منصور شحاتة (26 مايو 2007)

لكم جزيل الشكر على هذة المساهمات الجميلة


----------



## abu jakob (27 مايو 2007)

شكرا 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adullynew (28 مايو 2007)

شكرا على هذه البلوكات الرائعة والمناسبة بالامكان تحملون الاف البلوكات من برنامج الاوتوكاد نفسه من خلال قائمة ديزاينسنتر الايعاز دي سي اونلاين راح يربط البرنامج بالانترنت وبعدين يطلع قوائم لانواع البلوكات المجسمة والثنائية الابعاد ولجميع الاختصاصات


----------



## tefa4m (28 مايو 2007)

يا جماعه الموضوع جميل جدا لكن ولا واحد من هذه البلوكات نزلت عندى برجاء الرد على 
tefa4m*yahoo.com
ولدى بعض الأوامر فى الاتوكاد مهمه ارجو عمل شات مع احد الأصدقاء على ****** ضرورى جزاكم الله كل خير الموضوع عاجل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااٌ


----------



## tefa4m (28 مايو 2007)

يا جماعه الموضوع جميل جدا لكن ولا واحد من هذه البلوكات نزلت عندى برجاء الرد على 
tefa4m*yahoo.com
ولدى بعض الأوامر فى الاتوكاد مهمه ارجو عمل شات مع احد الأصدقاء على نفس الميل المكتوب ضرورى جزاكم الله كل خير الموضوع عاجل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااٌ


----------



## وائل محمود مصطفى (6 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووور كتيييييييييييييييير اخوانى الاعزاء على البلوكات الرائعه دى


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (6 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير إخوانى الكرام
وهو يعنى انا اللى مش هشارك 
دول موقعين عليهم مجموعات من البلوكات إن شاء الله تنفعكم 
http://www.cadmagazine.net/libraries/index.php

http://www.cadforum.cz/catalog/?cat=2

تقبلوا تحياتى ...


----------



## ams19 (6 يونيو 2007)

شكراً لكم على إخلاصكم وحبكم لنشر الخيروجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## اخرواحد (6 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر على البلوكات


----------



## رضا عرابى (7 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## بيكاسو الشرق (8 يونيو 2007)

ربنـــــــــــــا يعطيكم العافية


----------



## احمد سويلم (10 يونيو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررر أخي على المجهود العظيم
ونرجو ان تكون فى وافر الصحة 
اخوك المهندس / أحمد سويلم


----------



## architect_999 (11 يونيو 2007)

thanksssssssss


----------



## ahmed-archi (12 يونيو 2007)

shoukran 3al blocks wa jazaka allah kolla 7.ayr


----------



## عاشور86 (12 يونيو 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
أخى العزيززززززززززززززززززززززز
على هذه المجموعه الرائعهههههههه


----------



## طالب هندسة01 (19 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المعمار أحمد (19 يونيو 2007)

شكراً للعاشقين ,,,,


----------



## فكرى ندا (21 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## حقايق (21 يونيو 2007)

مشكور و يعطك العافية


----------



## 3bdalr7man (22 يونيو 2007)

جزااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرااااااااا فعلا يعنى ربنا يباركلك ان شاء الله


----------



## عبدالبارى (25 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ثعلب _الصحراء (26 يونيو 2007)

تسلملي...على البلوكات


----------



## ibrahims (26 يونيو 2007)

ماشاء الله ..................شكرا" جزيلا"


----------



## المهندسين77 (1 يوليو 2007)

*م وجيه*

مشكوووووووووووووووووور
وتحياتي


----------



## ميثم العنزي (13 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي على هل المعلومات القيمة


----------



## c_maged (31 أغسطس 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## jatli33 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

baraka allah fik mercie bien pour ses bibliotheque c'est trés riche mercie pour la 2 fois mon frére


----------



## محمد زعيتر (28 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرررررررررررراااااااااااا يا أروع إنسان 
والللللللله إني كنت أدور أسبوع عليها


----------



## محمد زعيتر (29 سبتمبر 2007)

إلى هايا
عندما تكون فاتح واجهة الأتوكاد تكبس ctrl + 2 ثم تحدد موقع البلوكة وتنقر نقرتين عليها وولكن يجب أن تنتبه إلى موضوع ال scale


----------



## محمد زعيتر (29 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا رائعييين


----------



## معمارية من بغداد (29 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورين جدا
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abosadeer (29 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا 
فعلا مفيدة جدا بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## مهندسة متمرسة (29 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووور عالبلوكات كنت محتاجه هالمجموعه ومشكور وماقصرت.....

تحياتي واشواقي المهندسة المتمرسة


----------



## amr0783 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mr ali ali (2 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## العابدين (4 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## حسام يونس (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*الله يبارك لك*

لو عندك اي شيء لا تبخل علينا


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (4 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله أخواني " عاشق حب رسول الله " و" عاشق الجنة على جهديكما الطيبين 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## meyy (4 أكتوبر 2007)

:80: 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## heguehm (18 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي فيصل وبارك الله لك


----------



## scarface6us (18 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amro abu arra (1 يناير 2008)

الله يفتحا عليكم
ويجعلو ف يميزان حسناتكم


----------



## هانى قمر (20 فبراير 2008)

ميه ميه يا شباب 
:78:


----------



## مهم (20 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا......................


----------



## مايزنر (20 فبراير 2008)

والله أنتم الأفضل يا جماعة الخير، أنا عندي بعض البلوكات والمواد للماكس وسأحاول رفعها من مقهى انترنت بأقرب فرصة إنشاء الله لأنت الاتصال عندي بطيء جداً...
أدامكم الله للملتقى ولهندسة العمارة ووفقكم...


----------



## المهندس فصولي (21 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين وجوزيتم خييييييييييييييييييييييييير...

وما قصررررررررررررررررررتم من جد...



يعطيكم الف عافية...




اخوكم المهندس فصووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووولي...


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (21 فبراير 2008)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكم الله الف خير


----------



## ghassan22 (22 فبراير 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## م حسناء (23 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم واعطاكم كل ما تتمنوا


----------



## سامر الرسام (27 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد سويلم (27 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير مشكوررررررررر على المجهود العظيم


----------



## ثناء مدني (28 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
جزاك الله كل خير اخي المحترم وما قصرت وكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## جميل علي أحمد (28 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك وجزاك الله خيرا...............


----------



## دانية عليوي (29 فبراير 2008)

الله يجزيك كل خير يا اخي في الاسلام وان شاء الله دائما نحو الافضل


----------



## اسماء عمرو (31 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعلها في ميزان اعمالكم


----------



## السحاب الازرق (23 يونيو 2008)

شكررااااااااااااااااااااا مرة حلوين البلوكات يجزاك كل خير


----------



## zxzx_0007 (25 يونيو 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذه البلوكات الجميلة


----------



## بن سلة (2 يوليو 2008)

شكرا موضوع رائع


----------



## ENG-KSSA (4 يوليو 2008)

مشاركة جميلة والله يجزاك خير .......................


----------



## muizco2002 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكرين ومقدرين انار الله بصركم وبصيرتكم واحسن اليكم


----------



## بالاديو (29 سبتمبر 2008)

thanx brothers


----------



## م لؤى محمد (29 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع جدت


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (31 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## باسل الحبيب (7 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## arty_tow (15 يناير 2009)

اعتقكم الله من النار جميعا


----------



## zakou1 (15 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (15 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ام ياسر (25 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك لاكن البلكات ماتفتح معي على الموقع


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (25 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (26 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووور ياهندسة


----------



## الوسام الماسى (27 يناير 2009)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## muhandes2007 (28 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا و جعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ابوعمر11 (30 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله


----------



## A.A.H911 (31 يناير 2009)

يعطيك العافية يا عسل


----------



## نملة سحرية (3 فبراير 2009)

شكرا والله يوفقك


----------



## A.LOTFYY (3 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وفي النتظار المزيد من ابداعاتك


----------



## eng: issa (3 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## medo kemo (10 فبراير 2009)

_مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور _


----------



## hananfadi (10 فبراير 2009)

الشكر لككككككككككككك يا أخ


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (13 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير عنا للك الشكر


----------



## serag ahmad (14 فبراير 2009)

*شكراً*

شكراً يا بش مهندس على المكتبة الجميلة والله يوفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه
:15::15:


----------



## شمس الايمان (17 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
جعله لله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سوداني (18 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ahmadkaddura (3 مارس 2009)

شكرا لكل المساهمين واللي يهونو علينا البحث


----------



## hanine41 (5 مارس 2009)

مشكووووو من الممكن تنزيل مكتبات حول الخضر والفواكه والملابس لاننى اعمل على مشروع المركز التجارى


----------



## أبو الروش (10 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## حسن حلاوي (10 مارس 2009)

مجموعة بلوكات اكثر من رائعه ....انصح الجميع باقتنائها 
جزاك الله كل خير اخي الحبيب


----------



## هيمووس (10 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووور جدا علي البلوكات


----------



## تنقا (11 مارس 2009)

مشكور خالص على المكتبة الجميلة وربنا يوفقك


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (12 مارس 2009)

والله انكم تستاهلوا كل الخير لتنافسكم في فعل الخير.


----------



## هالــة (27 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي عاشق 


بارك الله فيك


----------



## sami aljamal (1 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووريييييييين يا الغاليين عالبلووكات


----------



## coucou (12 أبريل 2009)

الاستمرارية في التميز انشاء الله


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (12 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## arch-he (12 أبريل 2009)

وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم


----------



## somar-85 (10 مايو 2009)

الله يعطيك الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## ابراهيم عمر امبارك (10 مايو 2009)

architect_999 قال:


> thanks a lotttttttttt


نشكركم جميعا على المشاركات الطيبه ونتمنى من الله العلى القدير ان تتفهم الناس ان العماره ليست باالاسراف


----------



## زهير موسى (10 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا والله كنت محتاج لها جدا انشاء الله تكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نسمة النيل (16 مايو 2009)

شكــــــــــــــــــــراً شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً لك يا اخي الفاضل ولكل من ساهم معك في مدنا بالمزيد جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## الوفية دائما (16 مايو 2009)

بوركت على هذه البلوكات في ميزان حسناتك...


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (17 مايو 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وجهودك مشكورة


----------



## ali yacoub (17 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جازاك الله خير ما تعمل


----------



## nounahouma (19 مايو 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## مهدى النجار (19 مايو 2009)

ايه الجمال ده . جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (19 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع الله بكم
بصراحة اضافة جيدة للمكتبة الخصة بي
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## [email protected] (20 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## essamrn (20 مايو 2009)

الف الف الف الف شكرررررر


----------



## مهدى النجار (31 مايو 2009)

ربنا يبارك فبكم ويزيدكم من نعمه وعطائه


----------



## العربى المهندس (1 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المساعدة يا شباب العرب الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## العربى المهندس (1 يونيو 2009)

لا إله إلا الله في كل وقت


----------



## sufian_2pac (3 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم مشكورين هلبه هلبه


----------



## رمق العين (3 يونيو 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## محمد عبد البارى عل (4 يونيو 2009)

ما شاء الله عليكم مكتبة جميلة ولكن انا ابحث عن زخارف جدارية جبسية او اعمدة لانى مصمم ديكور داخلى


----------



## لؤي مجيد (4 يونيو 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (5 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## ابو احمد رياض (5 يونيو 2009)

اشكر كل من ساهم في هذا العمل الرائع@


----------



## hasan hasan (8 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله الف الف خير 
يا جماعة يا ريت احد يساعدني محتاج بلوكات اوتوكاد خاصة بال Elevation او بالأصح ال 2D 
بلييييز بلييييييز الي موجود عندو يشاركني فيها ضروري جدا ً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً


----------



## momoegph (18 أغسطس 2009)

جميييييييل جدا .... مشكوووووووووور


----------



## archipossible (25 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا على هذا المجهود
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## mohamed2009 (25 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## salah_6666 (27 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الحبيب


----------



## الهندسه والفن (20 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير يها الاخ العزيز


----------



## بلال معروف (23 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم نقدم لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## معماري شامي (13 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورين جدا على البلوكات الرائعة


----------



## صدام الصعدي (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله الف الف خير


----------



## anas sh (21 فبراير 2010)

تسلمو على الاشكال واذا في مواقع تحميل بلوكات تنزلوها خصوصا التحميل المباشر 
شكرا


----------



## hermione (21 فبراير 2010)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## على على ابو ريه (25 مارس 2010)

مشكور على المجهود ده ياهندسه


----------



## على على ابو ريه (25 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## my love (30 مارس 2010)

مشكور ..جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## raghad (31 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك والله انا محتاجة لمثل هذه البلوكات لكن مع الاسف لا استطيع الاستفادة منها لانها تظهر لي بالتحميل على شكل فايلMedia Player Classic
ولا اعرف لماذا !!!!؟؟؟:82:
ياريت تساعدوني كي احملها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## spirit 10 (1 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ashraf_ims (1 أبريل 2010)

أكثر من رائع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## raghad (1 أبريل 2010)

يعني والله قليل بحقك الشكر فقط
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وبارك الله فيك
كنت محتاجة لهذه البلوكات بشكل
تسلم ايدك


----------



## rose_reemy (21 أبريل 2010)

مششششششششششششششكوووووووووووور


----------



## rose_reemy (21 أبريل 2010)

مشكوور جدا جدااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## جهاد سليمان (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا كتيييييييييييييييير بس ياريت الاقي باكات لاثاث المستشفيات


----------



## swlim (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ونفع بك المسلمين


----------



## snow2000 (4 مايو 2010)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## يلايخخ (11 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ياريت لو يكون عندك فرش للشارع اكون ممتن لك


----------



## عاصم عاشور (23 مايو 2010)

الله ينور عليكم


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (27 مايو 2010)

*شكراا جزيلا*


----------



## بحبك يا Z (6 يونيو 2010)

الله حلوه اوى هل بلوكات... حاول تنزلها وتوردها على هذا البرنامج... حتحبني بعدها...
http://www.formz.com/index.html


----------



## دموع الاحزان (8 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر على هذه الابلوكات


----------



## دموع الاحزان (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير وحشرك مع محمد وال محمد 
ومع من نحب يا الله


----------



## م. صموئيل بهجت (18 يونيو 2010)

مشاراكات جميله جدا


----------



## سوما الحاج (15 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك كثيرا على هذه الملفات


----------



## dodyeng (31 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## hussamsd (31 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## grc4artdeco (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## engsama (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين جميعا"


----------



## المهندس الإنشائي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## am_zuma (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورين ع هذا التقديم والاداء الرائع


----------



## shosho tarek (19 نوفمبر 2010)

بجد روعة البلوكات شكرا لكل اللي ساهموا في وضع مكتبة البلوكات دي


----------



## eng saadaq (17 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks for your information


----------



## Eng manona (19 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود بهلول (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يحي جمال حبيب (23 يناير 2011)

*الف الف شكر لكم مني كل التقدير*


----------



## dabwan (25 يناير 2011)

مشكورين جدا


----------



## ID.Nora (1 فبراير 2011)

مكتبه رائعه صراحه


----------



## احلام عمري (2 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا كنت فعلا اجتاج متل هاذه المجموعه


----------



## عبير السودان (8 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## علاء يوسف (8 مارس 2011)

مشكووور كتير اخي العزييز


----------



## dooodyyy (11 مارس 2011)

*رائع*

هاااااااااااااايل


----------



## 1948 (29 مارس 2011)

رائع بس
لا مجال للكلام اكثر


----------



## 1948 (29 مارس 2011)

zupload.com
لا استطيع تحميل اي شي من هذا الموقع


----------



## نبيل بودراع (29 مارس 2011)

merci mon amis


----------



## ARCHHARD (29 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك اخي فيصل وبارك الله لك ودمت دوما عونا وسندا ...
مجموعة بلوكات اكثر من رائعه ....انصح الجميع باقتنائها 
جزاك الله كل خير اخي الحبيب*



*جزاك الله كل خير ياريت لو يكون عندك فرش للشارع اكون ممتن لك ويعطيك العافيه :56:*​


----------



## م حسام النعيمي (29 مارس 2011)

مشكورين أخواني الأعزاء على هذه البلوكات الرائعة


----------



## المهندسH (3 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك وعليك ومنك


----------



## م/ أحمد (27 أبريل 2011)

مشكور على البلوكات


----------



## mhmdslmon (28 أبريل 2011)

لك الله أخي العزيز وبارك الله في والديك وحفظ الله لك ما تحب


----------



## يزيد سلطان (28 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخوي


----------



## عدنان النجار (28 أبريل 2011)

مشكورين علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد احمد فربد (9 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس محمدخلف (16 مايو 2011)

اشكرك اخي الحبيب بس ياريت لوتزودنا 3d بعد واكثر وعاشت ايدك


----------



## مهندس محمدخلف (16 مايو 2011)

اخي اين البلوكات جزاك الله خير


----------



## ashraf30 (3 يونيو 2011)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## يزن العرابي (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاك اللله خير


----------



## رهام يونس (21 يوليو 2011)

يعني لو في اكتر من كلمة شكرا كتيييير يعني هاي البلوكات اجت انقذ لشغلي


----------



## معمارية فاطمة (21 يوليو 2011)

يسلمن .. خيلة


----------



## goor20 (25 يوليو 2011)

tnx


----------



## الملك أسد (27 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## goe (27 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## ibrahimepau (31 يوليو 2011)

merrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrci


----------



## MARIAOUDRA (15 أغسطس 2011)

بـــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا...................ننتظر المزيد


----------



## omed sharif (17 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عدنان المالح (17 أغسطس 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Mujtaba alasadi (18 أغسطس 2011)

*شيىء رائع جدا
شكرا*


----------



## ابو دانية الصغيرة (18 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## أحمد حسن العدوي (3 سبتمبر 2011)

شكر الله لكم هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## أحمد حسن العدوي (3 سبتمبر 2011)

عندي مشكلة في تنزيل الملفات ... ملف المطابخ لا يحمّل كلما انقر عليه تظهر رسالة ادارية بادخال الاسم وكلمة المرور وبعد ادخالهما لا يحدث شيء


----------



## ali ali aa (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا لك اخي 
*


----------



## wafal (13 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## am9912 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

يعطييييييييييييييييييييك الف عافية


----------



## scorpionkinda (15 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكون


----------



## osiris1290 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوور


----------



## simoabdou (6 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## عيسى حسام العمري (20 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على هذه المجموعة المتميزة من البلكات


----------



## nadiatulips (24 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## muslim79 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذة المشاركة القيمة


----------



## galalhashad (16 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا مع تمنياتي لاسره ملتقي المهندسين العرب دوام التوفيق


----------



## ashooor (17 نوفمبر 2011)

عاشق حب رسول الله قال:


> اليكم احبتي هذه البلوكات بصيغة dwg
> ....3d وايضا 2d....لغرف المعيشه والمطابخ والاشخاص والحمامات
> اتمني ان تفيدكم في اعمالكم ....
> 
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا فعلا حاجات جميله جدا


----------



## mascara29 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير...*​


----------



## احمد نادي (19 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## معماريين (19 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## omarehabahmed (17 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا الدال على الخير كفاعله وأنت فعلت خيرا


----------



## AranZagros (23 ديسمبر 2011)

Thank you


----------



## arch.marwa sabry (1 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا عنا*​


----------



## م الجراني (16 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محبة السلام (1 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااا


----------



## omar409 (6 فبراير 2012)

مشكورين اتمنى لو فيه بللوكات بس فيها اكثر من نوع من الشجر 

والله يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## حاتم المختار (24 أبريل 2012)

الله يبارك فيك وشكور


----------



## engineer1999 (1 مايو 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبدالله ال عامر (2 مايو 2012)

بصراحة ابداع ومكتبة كل احد يتمنى يقتنيها شوكرن


----------



## salimsalih11 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله بجهودكم العظيمة خدمة لنا والى امام بالموفقية .....


----------



## abualwi (11 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ،،،،،،


----------



## ahmedibrah (11 نوفمبر 2012)

نفسى فى بلوكات زخارف رومانية لو عندك وشكرا جدا


----------



## حمدي حسام (19 يناير 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## saaddd (20 يناير 2013)

مشكور ومأجور


----------



## م/ أحمد (2 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير والف شكر


----------



## سميرالطحان (6 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## farouksi (6 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز لفد افادتنى جدا جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله


----------



## ashraf galal (7 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## SHIKESPEAR (15 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رائد رحمت (6 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اورغامي (21 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي 
ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## salahzantout (12 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكورين يا حماعة الخير


----------



## غفران عبدالله (10 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير .. يعطيك العافية .. مجهود يشكر


----------



## fazlok (8 ديسمبر 2013)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## إسماعيل مسعود (5 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله الخير


----------



## عبدالهادي علي ب (5 يناير 2014)

شكراً على المجهود

​


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (5 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## baolo75 (20 يونيو 2014)

شكككككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## radfanest (23 يونيو 2014)

thank u all


----------



## Abubakr Elsiddeeg (24 يونيو 2014)

مشكور أخي جدا جدا.......


----------



## adelshawky (3 أغسطس 2014)

بسم الله ماشاء الله


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خير
تم نشرها..بعدد م الصفحات المعمارية 
​


----------

